# Question about self levelers over OSB



## Contractor101 (May 8, 2013)

I know that most manufacturers, or at least all of the ones I know of recommend that you prime then lay down wire a ware mesh before using there product over osb as well as having a minimum thickness of 1/4".

My question is if you had a dip in your floor, say 3/16" deep and is 3ft by 3ft. 

I am wandering If I were using Ditra, if it would be ok for me to fill this spot in with a self leveler just like it is and lay my Ditra over this?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I would contact the manufacturer.

I have. They're great and will even send a rep out to the location to advise.

Did you try correcting the out of level floor from underneath??


----------



## Contractor101 (May 8, 2013)

jb4211 said:


> I would contact the manufacturer.
> 
> I have. They're great and will even send a rep out to the location to advise.
> 
> Did you try correcting the out of level floor from underneath??


This is hypothetical though I know its only a matter of time until it comes up on a job, Its just been on my mind lately if the whole procedure is necessary especially with ditra


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I use Mapie plastic lath. I don't like metal lath on my heat wires. I do prime wood and concrete. 

Then again now that I'm using Ditra Heat, it guess it does not matter anymore. 

Tom


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

How do you like Ditra Heat?
I used NuHeat a few times - always the cable system


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

So far so good. I've used Sun Touch for years both mats and cables. Seeing as I use Ditra anyways it was a logical transition. I've got 3 coming up over the next few months. One is our master bath, so it may only be 2, you know how it is getting around to doing your own home.

Tom


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes.
I'm starting a bathroom now which will utilize NuHeat cable system: about 50 sq ft of heated floor space.

Warm Up is another popular brand here


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

jb4211 said:


> Did you try correcting the out of level floor from underneath??


This is what I would do.I would not trust 1/4" of leveler over osb.When it breaks up you're in for an expensive recall..


----------



## Contractor101 (May 8, 2013)

Well after having talked to someone at Schluter and being directed to Mapei I learned today that it is ok to use at least Mapei self levelers over OSB without lath as long as you do prime the floor and use Ditra over it.

I was told that the leveler would probably develop hair line cracks but the uncoupling of the Ditra would protect the tile from any related damage. 

And then again this method won't meet TCNA F185 so its a love hate kind of thing, but Schluter says we can tile on drywall with the aid of Kerdi and TCNA does not recognize Gypsum as a suitable substrate for Tile :blink:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.laticrete.com/architects...veling_patch_and_skim_coat/productid/288.aspx

http://www.laticrete.com/architects...veling_patch_and_skim_coat/productid/285.aspx


----------

